# Coconut water



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Is coconut water bad for dogs? I find it very refreshing and have loved it since I was a kid. Curious if I can give some to Gustave?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Not sure, never tried this or read anything about it. I do give coconut oil about once a week or less, if I forget! I alternate w/olive oil (tried salmon oil but pups would not eat & they love fish!) 
I would do some research first. Does your pup like it?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't know, I haven't tried it yet. He loves coconut flakes though. 

Do you just pour some coco oil over his food?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I measure it out & pour it over the evening meal (homecooked) and they both gobble it up. They don't get much fat in their diets at all. I usually only put a little (about 1/8-1/4 tsp. on each. I do give full fat sheep jougert.


----------



## ZoeyPuppy (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't tried coconut water but have tried coconut oil as well as fresh coconut shavings for my puppies. Dixie had a few spots on her paw that were irritated and the coconut oil cleared it up in two days!  I really like to use it. Unfortunately the oil doesn't have any coconut smell like I was hoping but it is beneficial for them in my opinion. There is a special company that does coconut products just for dogs called CocoTherapy, but I picked up my oil from the store.


----------

